# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  فلورنس الايطاليه.. مدينة الفن والعشاق

## هدوء عاصف

*
**فلورنس الإيطاليه.. مدينة الفن والعشاق*
*

تقع فلورنس في شمال غرب ايطاليا، لوحة فنية رائعة تبهرك بجمالها وفي التلال  الزاهية والبحيرات الزرقاء الصافية ، وفي المناظر الخلابة حيث الحقول  الخضراء الخصبة والمباني الجميلة والشواطئ والسواحل الرائعة التي تحيط بها  من الجانبين وفي جزرها الهادئة اللطيفة .

**فلورنس مدينة جميلة على نهر  (ارنو) الهادئ بمياهه التي تنساب بلطف وهدوء ، وهي شاهد عصر على النهضة  والموطن التي أزدهرت فيه زهور الفن في القرن التاسع عشر ، مركز فني رائع  يفتخر بأعمال مايكل - أنجلو ودوناتيلو الشهيرة في الأفق ، ترى أقواس  (دوومو) المزخرفة بقدميد (تيراكوتا) وميدان (بياتزا سان ماركو) الشهير  ينحدر إلى القصور العظيمة والشوارع الضيقة التي تنبض بنسمات من العصور  الوسطى وكل هذا يربض في ظل أسوار المدينة القديمة التي تحنو عليه لتحميه  وتقوم مدينة فلورنس على تلال تاسكاني الجميلة فهي مدينة باهرة يمس عبق  رومنسيتها العطرة كل القلوب فيبهرها .*
*
















*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

في شغلات هيك ذكرتني بالحديقة الي قدام المدارس الامريكية بـ الاردن  :SnipeR (96):

----------


## دموع الغصون

رحلة رائعة وشيقه جداً هو في احلى من ايطاليا 
هدوء عاصف بجد مجهود مميز و مواضيع قيمة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------

